# Silence Or Noise While Working On A Bike



## OhioJones (May 13, 2016)

Did my newly formed habit as soon as i walked down into my dungeon workshop in the basement. I started sifting through records to see what sounded good. 
While I am at work I prefer silence. I like to listen to our machines run. Like to let my mind wander. Kind of my escape from CNC when I can. 

Right now Eddie Cochran is spinning. 50's rockabilly. Following him are a few Sun Records artists. Carl Perkins and Roy Orbison. Then, switched it up to Motown. 

Anyone else feel that the music helps in someway?  Maybe one more way to put the mind and body at ease? 

Would love to get some feedback. Time to get crackalackin'. Tgif and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Evans200 (May 13, 2016)

I like silence when working on bikes. No phone calls or conversation or TV, nothing. Helps me really focus. When I ride, then I crank up the MP3 player hidden in a 56 Motorola radio. And btw, you have very good musical taste. Cochran is one of my favs, and I was lucky enough in my life to have seen all 5 of the original Sun gang perform. And for Motown, well I was a Detroit kid in the 60's, there was no better music. The Four Tops were more popular than the Beatles, LOL


----------



## catfish (May 13, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> Right now Eddie Cochran is spinning. 50's rockabilly. Following him are a few Sun Records artists. Carl Perkins and Roy Orbison.
> .




Great music!


----------



## catfish (May 13, 2016)

I usually have the tv on for background noise.


----------



## mickeyc (May 13, 2016)

Silence for me.

Mike


----------



## pedal_junky (May 13, 2016)

Silence at work, oldies on my Columbia AM/FM when in the garage working on bikes.


----------



## the tinker (May 13, 2016)

I used to like to have an oldies station on but now I prefer silence. Too much stupid talk and songs that I didn't like when they were out.   Then there is the endless repetition. If I hear any more Beach Boys tunes I will blow my brains out.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 13, 2016)

I have a Grundig transistor in the window of my garage. I usually have the baseball or football game on when I work.


----------



## rocketman (May 13, 2016)

Quiet, so I can hear a part drop.......................


----------



## chitown (May 13, 2016)

My shop tunes:


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 13, 2016)

Music always has to be in the background when working on bikes, cars, whatever. I have a huge collection of music ranging from 1930s jazz to Marc Bolan, David Bowie, The Kinks, Nappy Brown, and during the hot summer days when the cocktails are flowin Martin Denny, very relaxing and cool!    Music is Life..... Bowie is god!!!


----------



## vincev (May 13, 2016)

I enjoy talking to the voices in my head.We always enjoy each others company.


----------



## Chromedonkey (May 13, 2016)

If I have to do a quick job, I will crank some music. Early ZZ Top sounds good in my workshop, but my neighbors hear country, rap and myriad of eccentric. Like my bikes. I love it all. If I'm hiding out, sometimes solitude.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 13, 2016)

As a reformed Audiophile I can say I always use to have music playing, now-a-days I really like the silence or just hearing what is going on around me.  A little alcohol or a wild hair usually finds some Johnny Cash, Merle Haggard, Hank 1,2 or 3 or if I am especially drunk some Rebel Son playing...


----------



## partsguy (May 13, 2016)

You guys have great taste in music! For my rock and roll, anything from mid 50s-early 90s. Country music from about 1974-2003, I don't like the old whiny and depressing country and I certainly don't like the new stuff that sounds like rap. I like the rowdy-sounding music.


----------



## partsguy (May 13, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Silence at work, oldies on my Columbia AM/FM when in the garage working on bikes.
> 
> View attachment 316868




Gee...that looks so familiar!


----------



## partsguy (May 13, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> As a reformed Audiophile I can say I always use to have music playing, now-a-days I really like the silence or just hearing what is going on around me.  A little alcohol or a wild hair usually finds some Johnny Cash, Merle Haggard, Hank 1,2 or 3 or if I am especially drunk some Rebel Son playing...




My musical interest is wide, but when you're listening to the radio and an artist's song just grabs you and makes you tap your feet or changes your mood, it just keeps you going. Prince's music always gave me that feeling when it would come on the radio, hence my new avatar. "Little Red Corvette" was my favorite since I was like 5. Ironically, I was able to find more of his albums out in the wild now, after he passed, than I was when he was living. That usually goes the other way around.

Another band that give me that feeling over and over would be ZZ Top. They've always been a favorite. Ironically, they also had a little red car that made them famous. That iconic, unique blend of Confederate-style rock and blues is a combination that cannot be replicated. Further, ZZ Top has more variety than they are given credit for. Most people know "Sharp Dressed Man" or "Tush", and my generation (sadly) only knows about ZZ Top because of the Duck Dynasty theme song. Sometimes I want to listen to their early blues from 1969-76, or the Deguello and El Loco albums that experimented with new sounds from 1979-1982, or I want cut right into the 80s and early 90s rock.

Molly Hatchet is another great. Hatchet's musical library may not be as diverse as ZZ Top or Prince, but they always have some kickass tracks and hard licks that just make me want to turn the volume up as much as I can. When you hear "Boogie No More" or "Fall of the Peacemakers", you'll know what I mean. The Eagles are another one I like to listen to. With or without Joe Walsh, and I know some fans are picky about that.

Finally, I'm no fan of "do-wop" music. I like rock and roll, and my three favorites from the 50s are Elvis, Little Richard, and Carl Perkins. "Matchbox" is my favorite Perkins song.


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 14, 2016)

Classic rock and a wrench in hand to sing into when im feelin it..


----------



## OhioJones (May 14, 2016)

Seems the love for the older music goes hand in hand with our love for the older bicycles. Neat to see that some prefer silence. I know that feeling. I suppose it really all depends what the task at hand is.
Gotta say that seeing the appreciation for the old Rock n Roll here makes me smile. I mention Eddie Cochran or Carl Perkins at work and even the old timers give me a strange look. This morning I believe George Jones shall accompany me into battle as i continue the tedious task of paint removal.


----------



## syclesavage (May 14, 2016)

Shop music local country station and a 17 yr old boy with his first truck so what gets done.


----------



## mike j (May 14, 2016)

Definitely noise. There is a local, listener supported, commercial free, FM station. Offering up an eclectic mix, that I can't work with out.


----------



## momo608 (May 14, 2016)

Personally I go for a modern rock heavy metal station that has a smattering of the heavy metal classics mixed in. I'm burnt out on classic rock. If I have something intense going on like a car paint job I put on movie soundtrack CD's. One of my favorites is the sound track for Fight Club. If we had a decent electronica stations which is basically house long play instrumental music, I'd put that on. This seems to be much more popular in the UK and Europe.

I do listen to Rush Limbaugh as well. The guy is a political genius.


----------



## 2jakes (May 14, 2016)

Depends on the project at hand.
Although I like the music that has already been mentioned & I will play it
when working on the bikes.
There are times when I need to focus on the details of the bike, especially
when it is giving me a difficult time.

I also listen to music when I ride my bike.
Sometimes though when I’m driving my truck, I tend to speed up
to an upbeat sound.
I have to be careful about that.


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 14, 2016)

I have to have music.. Cds.  Beatles to punk.. Depending on mood.. It also helps me keep track of the time.


----------



## Boris (May 14, 2016)

Silence!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vincev (May 14, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Silence!!!!!!!!!



You only listen to the gramophone when playing dominoes?


----------



## 2jakes (May 14, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Silence!!!!!!!!!




Dr. Marko, I also have that LP.





You think it’ll come out in cd?


----------



## nycet3 (May 14, 2016)

During the season I listen to baseball on this while I work on bikes:


----------



## dougfisk (May 14, 2016)

My recipe is silence at work, silence in the car, but music while tinkering with the bikes.  The music is always vintage, always recorded, and never radio.  I can't tolerate the overexposed "popular" playlists, or the ads. or the inane prattling on the radio anymore.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 14, 2016)

dougfisk said:


> inane prattling .



Nice wording  Couldn't agree more


----------



## tech549 (May 14, 2016)

usually quiet till the wife comes in and tells me to keep the garage talk to a minimum!!!


----------



## ratcycle (May 14, 2016)

I listen to music in the car and in my shop. I listen to a wide variety of music depending on the mood I'm in. Varies from Kris kristofferson to Hank 3 to system of a down to rob zombie


----------



## okozzy (May 14, 2016)

Classical music, always!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 14, 2016)

MUSIC IS GOOD FOR YA .  WEATHER YOU ARE WORKIN ON A BUILD  TEARING APART THOSE TORRINGTON PEDALS  RE SPOKING THE DROPCENTER RIMS  OR IF  YOUR JUST CLEANING UP YOUR SHOP OR FAVORITE BIKE  MUSIC IS THE KEY  TO ME THAT IS    SOME EARLY BILL MONROE    OR JIMMY MARTIN AND HIS BLUEGRASSBOYS    SOME NEIL YOUNG   OR  77  GRATEFUL DEAD
HOW BOUT  AEROSMITH  TO ZAPPA  DOES NOT MATTER TO ME  LOW VOLUME    LIFE IS GOOD    SURE BEATS MY BLOODHOUND HOWLIN   OR MY WIFE HOWLIN FOR THAT MATTER    BUT AS FAR AS QUITE    TO EACH HIS OWN
GOTTA GO   TONIGHT ITS   THE GRAND OLE OPRY  LIVE FROM NASHVILLE TENN   ON  WILLIES ROADHOUSE 
RUDY C


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 14, 2016)

In the late fifties-early sixties... in my father's garage, 8 years old to early teens; there was a cabinet Victrola I had acquired. Looked rough but ran great. I used to play many of my Dad's classical movements, waltz (especially Strauss), marches (Sousa), Big Bands, and 30's pop - Steamboat Bill or Spike Jones; When I got tired of changing platters I'd tune the radio to rock n roll (today's oldies)... all while working on my frankenbikes, street derby cart, or the neighbors toys that needed fixin'. Almost 6 decades later that hasn't changed much, although the 78's and the Victrola are stored away... Today I really love Scottish bagpipes and the Three Irish Tenors... and all other types of music GOD has given us. Did I mention: Stones, Doors, Kinks, Yardbirds and Byrd's? Fanny Crosby? Charles Wesley, John Newton, Wm. Cowper, or Philip Bliss? Then there is: Dylan!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 14, 2016)

Guess I got censored, again...


----------



## 2jakes (May 14, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Guess I got censored, again...




 Happens to me too.


----------



## Greg M (May 14, 2016)

vincev said:


> I enjoy talking to the voices in my head.We always enjoy each others company.



That's funny, I always have something playing so I don't listen to the voices in my head.


----------



## vincev (May 14, 2016)

Greg M said:


> That's funny, I always have something playing so I don't listen to the voices in my head.



me and the voices sing in the garage.We harmonize well.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 14, 2016)

I don't care much for music but I will go thru about 5 or more cigars it depends how long I stay out in my shop.Started smoking then at 20 years old and here it is 55 years later and still smoking them,Had to change brands because muriel air tips went out of business Back then 17 cents a box of 5. now $5.00 for a box of 5


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 14, 2016)

I bought a pair of wireless headphones and usually listen to a podcast, or book on tape while I work on bikes.
I just finished a book called Wonder, they're making a movie out of it. it was a great listen.
Audible.com is your friend!
also if you're a history nut, give Dan Carlin's podcast, Hardcore History a listen, it's good stuff.


----------



## bairdco (May 14, 2016)

I like the silence. I was never really a music guy. I mean, I like some of it, but I have eclectic tastes. Nick Cave and the bad seeds, Tom Waits, Devo, Leonard Cohen, Elvis Costello, a lot of old punk rock. 

I don't have a stereo in the house (or a tv, laptop's been broken for 6 months...) so I'm connected to the outside world by my phone, and I hate pandora and the other music apps. Too many lousy song picks within my "genre."

Never been the guy who hears a song and thinks of an old girlfriend, prom, or how many drugs I took when I saw them live. 

Now I care for music even less. I work at a karaoke bar and hear people butchering songs I never liked in the first place every night. Bohemian rhapsody makes me want to beat people with a vhs copy of Wayne's World. 

I hate that movie, too.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 14, 2016)

bairdco said:


> I like the silence. I was never really a music guy. I mean, I like some of it, but I have eclectic tastes. Nick Cave and the bad seeds, Tom Waits, Devo, Leonard Cohen, Elvis Costello, a lot of old punk rock.
> 
> I don't have a stereo in the house (or a tv, laptop's been broken for 6 months...) so I'm connected to the outside world by my phone, and I hate pandora and the other music apps. Too many lousy song picks within my "genre."
> 
> ...



Tom Waits _ " I'd rather have a bottle in front of me, than a frontal labotamy."


----------



## Boris (May 14, 2016)

bairdco said:


> I like the silence. I was never really a music guy. I mean, I like some of it, but I have eclectic tastes. Nick Cave and the bad seeds, Tom Waits, Devo, Leonard Cohen, Elvis Costello, a lot of old punk rock.
> I don't have a stereo in the house (or a tv, laptop's been broken for 6 months...) so I'm connected to the outside world by my phone, and I hate pandora and the other music apps. Too many lousy song picks within my "genre."
> Never been the guy who hears a song and thinks of an old girlfriend, prom, or how many drugs I took when I saw them live.
> Now I care for music even less. I work at a karaoke bar and hear people butchering songs I never liked in the first place every night. Bohemian rhapsody makes me want to beat people with a vhs copy of Wayne's World.
> I hate that movie, too.




What this site needs is more venom. Thanks for doing your part. I've been a little bit too lax lately.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 14, 2016)

I hope I never get as anti music as bairdco is.....whoa....
Music for me, & loud. I have a house I was able to wire with volume controls everywhere, even my garage.  My Ipod, with 29000 songs on it plays each and every time I'm in there. 
Bairdco, I can understand how karaoke could make you want to gouge you ears out, but....earplugs!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 14, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> What this site needs is more venom. Thanks for doing your part. I've been a little bit too lax lately.



Step it up Dave, there is only so much slack I can take up without getting into trouble.


----------



## Boris (May 14, 2016)

Rant retracted.


----------



## bairdco (May 14, 2016)

I totally agree. At the bar, some song comes on the jukebox and then I get to listen to some jerk explain the meaning of it to me, what it means to them, and blah blah blah. 

I don't care. I'm really good at tuning it all out. The noise level's at 11, and some drunk is belting out a monotone version of "fly me to the moon," while I just smile and flirt with chicks all night, which is the only reason to work at a bar.


----------



## Dale Alan (May 15, 2016)

I like music in the background .When my hands are clean I listen to vinyl on an old Dual turntable through a tube amp. When I am in the grease  I stream music from the internet . Only time I go silent is when I am doing bearings or working on hubs.


----------



## rollfaster (May 15, 2016)

Music is a must, gotta have it. Just makes it better when putting bikes together( or taking them apart). In a bit I'm going to turn on local station Kshe 95 and listen to the classic show, my favorite. Need to finish off a few things on the wife's Rollfast.Sometimes I even listen to Slayer while messing with bikes.


----------



## partsguy (May 15, 2016)




----------



## partsguy (May 15, 2016)




----------



## mrg (May 15, 2016)

A little music always makes the work go easier.


----------



## schwinnderella (May 15, 2016)

Wow I must be getting old. 
No one listening to Lester Young, Bud Shank, Gerry Mulligan, Chet Baker, Coleman Hawkins, Anita O'Day, Nancy Wilson, June Christy, Keely Smith, Teddy Wilson, Paul Desmond, Stan Getz, Dinah Washington, Ella, etc.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 15, 2016)

schwinnderella said:


> Wow I must be getting old.
> No one listening to Lester Young, Bud Shank, Gerry Mulligan, Chet Baker, Coleman Hawkins, Anita O'Day, Nancy Wilson, June Christy, Keely Smith, Teddy Wilson, Paul Desmond, Stan Getz, Dinah Washington, Ella, etc.



WHO?!


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 15, 2016)

And I'm glad I had baseball on that radio the other night: Max Scherzer struck out 20, tying a major league record.


----------



## brwstrmgmt (May 15, 2016)




----------



## CWCMAN (May 15, 2016)

Just finished repairing a flat tire on my 38 Supreme listening to Rage Against The Machine, Iron Maiden, and Incubus.

I listen to music when I work out, work on my bikes and travel to and from work.

I grew up with with music and also played the drums in rock bands. It's in my blood


----------



## Greg M (May 15, 2016)

schwinnderella said:


> Wow I must be getting old.
> No one listening to Lester Young, Bud Shank, Gerry Mulligan, Chet Baker, Coleman Hawkins, Anita O'Day, Nancy Wilson, June Christy, Keely Smith, Teddy Wilson, Paul Desmond, Stan Getz, Dinah Washington, Ella, etc.



All of the above, and many more.


----------



## rollfaster (May 15, 2016)

Huge Iron Maiden fan, as a bass player for many years playing in different bands in the 80s, we played lots of maiden songs. Steve Harris was one of my idles.


----------



## partsguy (May 16, 2016)

One of the junkyards I frequent has a 1986 Pontiac 6000 station wagon. There's an Iron Maiden cassette, resting on the front bench seat, warped from the sun.


----------



## Intense One (May 16, 2016)

the tinker said:


> I used to like to have an oldies station on but now I prefer silence. Too much stupid talk and songs that I didn't like when they were out.   Then there is the endless repetition. If I hear any more Beach Boys tunes I will blow my brains out.



Just in case a Beach Boys song come on.......can I have your bikes?


----------



## Intense One (May 16, 2016)

Rock on!


----------



## partsguy (May 16, 2016)

Intense One said:


> Rock on!




Yes sir!


----------



## partsguy (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Intense One (May 16, 2016)

partsguy said:


>



Now we're talking, partsguy......not only shop music.....this is riding music!   A little ZZ Top, my mtn bike and some sweet single trackin'


----------



## partsguy (May 16, 2016)

Intense One said:


> Now we're talking, partsguy......not only shop music.....this is riding music!   A little ZZ Top, my mtn bike and some sweet single trackin'




EDIT: The other video may be more suited for the Break Room


----------



## Intense One (May 17, 2016)

partsguy said:


> EDIT: The other video may be more suited for the Break Room



Great band....id end up stripping out nuts and bolts on my bikes while listening to 38 Special......now cruisin' on the bikes....that's where it's happenin'.


----------



## partsguy (May 17, 2016)

Intense One said:


> Great band....id end up stripping out nuts and bolts on my bikes while listening to 38 Special......now cruisin' on the bikes....that's where it's happenin'.




I've played KISS many times in the garage as well. Dressed to Kill, Lick it Up, Animalize, Asylum, Crazy Nights, Hot in the Shade, and ICON 2 are in my collection. RIP Eric Carr and Mark St. John!


----------



## Intense One (May 17, 2016)

I've played spin the bottle with the local girls way back in my garage while listening to KISS......


----------



## partsguy (May 17, 2016)

Intense One said:


> I've played spin the bottle with the local girls way back in my garage while listening to KISS......





Sadly, most girls my age either don't know who KISS is or even worse...prefers to listen to modern day pop and rap. I still prefer to buy albums actually, not matter what the format is. Physically owning the album is rewarding because of the hidden gems you may find that don't get air time on the radio.


----------



## Intense One (May 17, 2016)

I have albums from late 60's, 70's. 80's......I have a Janis Joplin with Big Brother and the Holding Co which I treasure.


----------



## partsguy (May 17, 2016)

1955-early 90s had the best era of music. Country music died for the most part around 2000-2004ish


----------



## Sped Man (May 17, 2016)

I listen to Old Time Radio. My favorite shows are Suspense, X-1, and Our Miss Brooks. I love to listen to my shows while I work on a bike.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2016)

how come there's not a thread asking cigar or not when working on bikes?

If I was working on bikes, though I'd probably be listening to Sam Cooke  
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOSNsaNaWuNARuwZUhti4mOIMpC4-reuH


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2016)

but if you really want to get in the bicycle spirit, it should be David Byrne or the Talking Heads 
http://www.davidbyrne.com/archive/art/books/bicycle_diaries/


----------



## bricycle (May 17, 2016)

Noise...
My go to stuff:
Def Lepard
AC/DC
Motley Crue
Journey
Cinderella
Scorpions
When I was younger, it was Jan & Dean, Beach Boys, any Surf Music.
Love 50's and 60's stuff, and *Doo Wop, Motown*.....
Just no rap, operetta


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2016)

bricycle said:


> Noise...
> My go to stuff:
> Def Lepard
> AC/DC
> ...



so have you seen the movie The Sapphires?


----------



## bricycle (May 17, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> so have you seen the movie The Sapphires?




No, I hadn't.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2016)

since you like 60s R&B, add it to your watch list.  It's a really fun movie with a great soundtrack.


----------



## SimpleMan (May 17, 2016)

Depends on my mood but often it's *LOUD! *I have a thing for vintage vintage 70's Japanese electronics...especially the monster receivers. My small collection.


----------



## momo608 (May 17, 2016)

What about the founding fathers of heavy metal, Black Sabbath. I wonder how instrumental they were with my tinnitus. Get it, instrumental!  ha ha ha

I still have my 3 foot high album collection but my stereo equipment went to hell once I moved it out to the garage.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2016)

no offense, I outgrew 70s rock in the 90s and in the following decade reverted to music before my time, 60 R&B





here's that bicycle guy again





_the Seine alone at 4am in-
sane alone at 4am_





for any King Crimson fans, a surprising backup and proof that Fripp can play a rock and roll riff





ok, how about a good waltz?


----------



## momo608 (May 17, 2016)

Why would anyone be offended? Lots of people like bad music. LOL


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2016)

How about The Professor all over Austin?  bikes





that's worth an encore 





on my birthday at Hilltop Cafe, Johnny Nicholas stuffed my flounder, came out of the kitchen, took off his apron, tuned his dobro and played Broke Again in honor of my young daughter (who loved this song)





like Black Sabbath is Richard Strauss





or if you're not in a hurry, sit down and listen to the two best musicians ever play through the Franck Sonata in A (you'll have to start the other 3 movements yourself)


----------



## vincev (May 17, 2016)

I get into.......


----------



## Boris (May 17, 2016)

Well Vince, at least we have one thing in common. But you still can't borrow my copy of "Music to Barbecue by". And yes, I actually do have this album.


----------



## vincev (May 17, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Well Vince, at least we have one thing in common. But you still can't borrow my copy of "Music to Barbecue by". And yes, I actually do have this album.
> View attachment 318466



I have always been amazed at the great BBQ's you have.Now you have given us all your secret.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2016)

sorry, just got to get in some horns





Levon's not with us any more, so a couple of years ago at a camp out, bbq, gun shoot and keg outside of Luchenbach, I sang The Weight for him. 
(hey, I was good)
we actually got in a 35-mi bike ride on Fredericksburg hills the next morning


----------



## GTs58 (May 17, 2016)

*Silence* Or Noise While Working On A Bike

No such thing around here. One mile from an old Air Force base now shared with an Airline company. Fat people riding motorcycles down the road making loud obnoxious farting noises and the neighbors dogs are barking all the time. Give me quite so I can hear myself sing.


----------



## Boris (May 17, 2016)

Don't do it. I just love the way they do it! Great band! Great movie! Thanks Bulldog.


----------



## vincev (May 17, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> sorry, just got to get in some horns
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Been to Luchenbach.Great time to kickback and pitch washers.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Don't do it. I just love the way they do it! Great band! Great movie! Thanks Bulldog.



same month I bought my Raleigh at Cumberland Transit,
sat on the fairgrounds in Nashville and heard The Band on their last tour closed out by ZZ Top Tejas tour




I learned to drive on Avalon highway


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2016)

vincev said:


> Been to Luchenbach.Great time to kickback and pitch washers.






 
this is 10 miles and a 1000' uphill from Luchenbach (going back was a hoot)


----------



## partsguy (May 17, 2016)




----------



## vincev (May 18, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> this is 10 miles and a 1000' uphill from Luchenbach (going back was a hoot)



Like the hill country ,The panhandle is complete opposite.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 18, 2016)

you can always blast down into the canyon




Levon's speaking voice was the silkiest ever on the big screen.

my first wife was an opera lyric soprano (petite Philly Italian), but she had a horn for torch songs





on the subject of tight live bands




my second wife was a gold digger (I'm still paying for that).


----------



## partsguy (May 18, 2016)

I was playing Charlie Daniels the other day. Is you haven't heard "Uneasy Rider '88" then you need to. It's a funny story!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 18, 2016)

_tell her I'm hung up here in Dallas
these people won't let me out of this jail  
_


----------

